# Wasserpflanzen wachsen nicht



## mardie (25. März 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich habe mich hier nun mal angemeldet, denn so eine richtige Antwort habe ich hier noch nicht gefunden. Wir haben vor 3 Jahren einen kleinen Teich mit Bachlauf gebaut. Und natürlich Pflanzen eingesetzt, beim Kauf ahben wir uns beraten lassen, wo welche hingehören. Die haben wir in Pflanzkörben eingesetzt und die sind auch schön gewachsen und haben geblüht.
Über den Winter haben wir ie im Teich gelassen, nur das verblühte abgeschnitten. Im Frühjahr sahen die schlimm aus und waren teilweise gar nicht mehr da. Und voller Algen. Das Wasser hatte eine gute Qualität und die 5 Goldfische waren auch putzmunter. Sogar Jürgen und Gertrud, unsere 2 __ Frösche waren noch da.Mein Mann hat dann alle Pflanzen raus, die Algen abgewaschen und den Teichboden abgesaugt und dann alles wieder rein. Ende Sommer waren dann 2/3 der Pflanzen wieder einigermaßen da, die Seerosen sind am besten gewachsen. Dann ist die Folie kaputt gegangen,  
wir haben den Teich vergrößert, einen Wasserfall statt Bachlauf angelegt und die Pflanzen wieder eingesetzt. Aber im Frühjahr waren wieder kaum noch welche da. Wir haben das aber auf den langen Winter mit viel Frost geschoben und im Frühjahr wieder geputzt und neue Pflanzen gekauft. Letzten Herbst haben wir die Pflanzen in einem Aquarium im Keller überwintert, aber sie sehen nicht besser aus.
Was machen wir falsch?
Ich denke ja, wir halten den Teichboden zu sauber, mein Mann sagt, der Dreck muß raus?
Wir wollen nun neue Pflanzen kaufen und diesmal sollen die sich vermehren und bleiben.
Danke für jede Hilfe.
LG
mardie


----------



## pema (25. März 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Hallo mardie,
Teichpflanzen kommen durch die Bank um einiges später zum Vorschein als Beetpflanzen. Wassertemperatur und Lufttemperatur unterscheiden sich z. T. erheblich.
Es ist also ganz normal, dass im Frühjahr die Teichpflanzen noch nicht so weit sind wie die Beetpflanzen. Geduld ist das Zauberwort
Alle Pflanzen im Frühjahr raus, sauber machen, und wieder rein das wäre ja so, als ob ihr jedes Jahr eure Staudenbeete (falls ihr so etwas habt) umgräbt und die kommenden Pflanzen - ohne große Wurzelmasse - wieder reinsetzt. Das können bestimmt nicht alle überstehen.

Sag deinem Mann doch einfach mal, er soll mit seinen Säuberungsaktionen bis Ende Mai warten und ich bin mir sicher, ihr werdet kaum eine Pflanze finden. die bis dahin nicht wenigsten ein paar kleine grüne Blättchen hat

petra


----------



## Joerg (25. März 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Hallo mardie,
herzlich Willlkommen.

Ich hoffe ein Filter wandelt die Ausscheidungen der Goldfische in Pflanzennährstoffe um.
Dann kommt es auf die Lage des Teichs und die sehr unterschiedlichen Bedingungen darin an,
welche Pflanzen dort gut wachsen und andere die das weniger gut tun.

Welche Pflanzen sollen denn gut wachsen?
Wie ist euer Teich aufgebaut?

Die Pflanzen haben recht unterschiedliche Ansprüche und nicht jeder Standort ist für alle geeignet.


----------



## mardie (25. März 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Hallo und vielen Dank, werde morgen mal Bilder einstellen,vielleicht habt ihr dann noch ein paar Tipps. 
LG
mardie


----------



## mardie (26. März 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*


----------



## Doc (26. März 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Hast auf das Bilder / Dateien einfügen Logo geklickt?

Dann Bilder auswählen und am Ende hochladen drücken (den entsprechenden Button für die jeweilige Methode).


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. März 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Hi Mardie,

ist denn noch was in den Töpfen, außer dem groben Kies

Sumpfpflanzen sind Wurzelzehrer, sie brauchen ein Substrat das sie gut durchwurzeln können und das ihnen bei der Nährstoffaufnahme förderlich ist (Lehm-Sand Gemische) - reinen groben Kies mag kaum eine Sumpfpflanze ein so grobes Substrat schützt die Pflanzenwurzeln auch net  beim  einfrieren. Auch scheinen mir die Pflanzgefäße etwas zu klein zu sein wenn man die mit der Goldfischgröße vergleicht, werden die Wurzeln zu stark eingeengt wachsen Pflanzen auch nicht besonders gut

MfG Frank


----------



## Bebel (26. März 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Äh, Frank?
Wo hast Du die Pflanzgefäße im Vergleich zu den Goldfischen gesehen?

LG Bebel


----------



## mardie (26. März 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Ja die Steine sind nur oben drauf, bzw die ohne Korb haben so eine Art Wurzelballen. Mein Mann hat übheute 5 neue gekauft, die sehen schon gut aus. Alle anderen haben kleine winzige grüne Stengel. 10 haben wir allerdings weggeworfen, weil nichts mehr drin war als Wurzeln ohne erkennbaren Austrieb.


----------



## Bebel (26. März 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Hi Mardie

Meine Pflanzen die ich in Körben in den Teich gesetzt hatte, sind auch fast alle eingegangen. Nur die Seerosen scheinen auch mit Topf gut zurecht zu kommen. Alle anderen Pflanzen wachsen lieber frei und lieber in "Schmodder" als in Kies und Sand. 

Ich säubere mit dem Teichsauger nur noch die Tiefzone. Blätter in der Randzone entferne ich nur mit der Hand oder einem kleinen Kescher, um Pflanzenwurzeln und Kleinlebewesen zu schonen.

Leider kannte ich dies Forum noch nicht als ich meinen Teich angelegt habe. Deshalb ist mein Teichprofil nicht optimal, die Stufen sind leider zur Mitte geneigt, so dass das Substrat ständig zur Mitte wandert. Besser wären Stufen, die das Substrat (Sand/Lehm) halten. Dann finden auch die Wurzeln der Pflanzen halt.

Am besten wachsen bei mir die Pflanzen der Randzone, flaches Wasser, zwischen Steinen, nährstoffreicheres "Substrat" (was sich zwischen Steinen so sammelt).

LG Bebel


----------



## mardie (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Guen Morgen Bebel,
ja am Anfang haben wir auch nicht darauf geachtet, das wir die Stufen gerade und sinnvoll anlegen und die Pflanzen sind nicht da geblieben, wo sie hin sollten. Nachdem die Folie dann kaputtgegangen ist und wir alles neu machen mußten, haben wir auch gleich das Stufenproblem gelöst und verschiedene Zonen bzw, Tiefen angelegt. Wir haben die Stufen mit Kies bedeckt und die Pflanzen dann dort eingebuddelt. Im Laufe des Jahres setzt sich natürlich, wie auf dem Boden einiges ab, mein Mann meint nun, das sieht dreckig aus und nimmt alles raus zwischendruch, wäscht es ab und wieder rein. Hoffe wenn er hier mal liest das das nicht gut ist für die Pflanzen. Auf mich hört er nicht. 

LG
Marski


----------



## Kolja (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Hallo Mardie,



mardie schrieb:


> 10 haben wir allerdings weggeworfen, weil nichts mehr drin war als Wurzeln ohne erkennbaren Austrieb.



Es ist doch erst März. Lasst den Pflanzen doch ein bisschen Zeit. Vielleicht wäre ja doch noch etwas gekommen. Manche sprießen früher, manche später.


----------



## Nymphaion (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Hallo Mardie,

so funktioniert das nicht. Ein Teich ist kein Wohnzimmer und darf nicht ständig geputzt werden. Ohne den `Dreck` spielt sich niemals ein biologisches Gleichgewicht ein. Der Teich kann nicht funktionieren wenn er durch die Putzaktionen ständig wieder auf die (unnatürliche) Ausgangsposition zurückgestoßen wird. Ich glaube ihr solltet euer Konzept überdenken. Lasst doch die Sache mit dem Naturteich bleiben und legt euch ein Wasserbecken an das durch eine Filteranlage gereinigt wird. Das geht ohne Pflanzen und kann so klar und sauber sein wie ein Swimmingpool. Die Wasserfläche dient als Reflexionsfläche im Garten und das sieht auch sehr hübsch aus. Wenn ihr Blumen dabei wollt, dann werden die außen herum in die normale Erde gesetzt. In das Becken selbst kommt höchstens eine Seerose rein.


----------



## mardie (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

ja ich weiss wohin welche blumen gehören und solangsam begreift auch meine bessere hälfte, das zuviel "puttzen" nicht gut ist. Er möchte eben immer glasklares Wasser, das haben wir ja auch und die Werte sind top. Nur sieht man dann natürlich auch die Ablagerungen, und die stören ihn.
Die weggeworfenen Pflanzen waren wirklich hin, teilweise verfault

LG
marski


----------



## Dee (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Hallo Mardie,

wie sieht`s denn jetzt mit Deinen Pflanzen aus? Hat sich noch mehr getan, oder hast Du komplett neu gekauft? Ich kann übrigens Deine Fotos auch nicht sehen, wie Frank und Markus.
Ich finde, Du hast sehr treffend den Zustand der Wasserpflanzen im Frühjahr beschrieben. Bei mir sieht es (immer noch) exakt genauso aus: Nix zu sehen in den Pflanzkörben ausser Algen...Die Pflanzen in der Flachwasserzone fangen aber immerhin an zu wachsen. Tja, wir brauchen wohl noch Geduld.

Viele Grüße 
Dörte


----------

